# Hapkido in Action



## Brad Dunne (Feb 2, 2007)

Came across this and thought I'd share. Hope folks enjoy it.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...7129&q=hapkido


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice video... but, WOW! Make sure that you turn down your audio first!

Darn near knocked me out of my seat when it started! :uhyeah:

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## matt.m (Feb 2, 2007)

Sweet.  I got that video, very nice.

I found this one on youtube that I thought was neat.  Time to share.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCW_R9nLS2U&mode=related&search=


----------



## Tames D (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## crunk (Feb 12, 2007)

that is awesome as a student of hopkido for the past 7 years i rarely techniques demonstraded with such power and skill it is truly refreshing


----------



## matt.m (Feb 23, 2007)

crunk said:


> that is awesome as a student of hopkido for the past 7 years i rarely techniques demonstraded with such power and skill it is truly refreshing


 

Crunk,

Welcome.  7yrs. eh?  Fab, which style of hapkido?  Where do you hail from?


----------



## Red Dragon Kyukido (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice, I love Hapkido videos.


----------



## Paul B (Feb 25, 2007)

Not too bad,Matt! I see a lot on there that's on our 7th Guep sheet. 

Little different movement,same finish.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 25, 2007)

matt.m said:


> Sweet.  I got that video, very nice.
> 
> I found this one on youtube that I thought was neat.  Time to share.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCW_R9nLS2U&mode=related&search=



Disclaimer: I've only been doing 'Hapkido' since last May or so and only doing martial arts at all for about 2 an a half years.  (I put Hapkido in quotes because my instructor (6th Dan, Isaac Costley) has modified the hoshinsul and other curricculum elements for the class, so it's Hapkido, but not completely traditional Hapkido )

I'll admit that I was...uncertain what belt was beng tested for.  Rather, I'll admit that I was...not impressed...with a lot of  the techniques.  Her execution seemed fine but there were an awful lot of techniques  where it seemed to me that the defender had both hands committed to the attacker before the defender was exerting any force.  There was a several second gap where the defender had both hands on the defender had a free hand to counter with and the attacker did not yet have any force applied to the wrist that the defender was grabbing.  In short, there was a second or two gap where the defender had given the attacker a big advantage.  I'm thinking mostly of the same side and cross side one-handed grabs.

Maybe I'm just used to the situation  that our single handed grabs either using a softening blow before we engage both hands on the attacker, or you do the counter in a way that keeps one hand free to counter whatever the attacker could bring against you once they see or feel you moving.

What I was taught is that you are using either 'pain compliance' or 'motion compliance'.  Pain compliance is  that you are causing or have just caused a shock of pain (such as a strike or break  of some sort).  Motion compliance is the pressure you are exerting on a joint or lib that causes the opponent to move in a certain direction (which is often painful but not always, especially if the opponent moves with the direction of motion).  We use pain compliance quite often to give us a chance to move to motion compliance before the opponent counters (low scoop kicks and solr plexus punches being very common)

Anyway, not sure if I'm being clear in my communication due to my own lack of experience, iut it seemed that while I recognized the positions used within the technique; the execution of the technique had me thinking quite often that there were big gaps where the defender had put herself in a vulnerable position while transitioning into or within a particular joint manipulation, and had not done anything to keep the attacker from explooiting  that vulnerability


----------



## Paul B (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree,Jay. 

That's what I call "pro-forma" Hapkido. 

At the same time..9 times out of 10 that's what your going to see and be expected to show as a testing requirement. No biggie. It doesn't mean you don't know how to actually "use" the technique.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 26, 2007)

Paul B said:


> I agree,Jay.
> 
> That's what I call "pro-forma" Hapkido.
> 
> At the same time..9 times out of 10 that's what your going to see and be expected to show as a testing requirement. No biggie. It doesn't mean you don't know how to actually "use" the technique.



Thanks.

In my above statetment where I said "motion compliance" I mean "joint compliance". If you do not have the oppoent in joint compliance then you had better be causing some pain to keep them from countering.  Many of our hoshinsul techniques initiate with a strike of some sort (hand or foot) and as you transition from joint to join manipulation you apply some pain of some sort (not the pain of the joint lock but things like knife arm strikes to the elbow or arm, low scoop kicks to the knee/shin, vertical punches to the solor plexus, etc...)  At least that's the approach and philosophy of my instructor


----------



## Paul B (Mar 1, 2007)

No worries.

I happen to agree with that philosophy. 

But these techniques happen to work very well with someone offering you no energy at all. (read..just holding on for the ride) 

Hmmm...


----------

